# libglew



## talsamon (Aug 17, 2014)

On FreeBSD-9.3-RELEASE

after update from graphics/glew-1.10.0_1 to graphics/glew-1.11.0_1

```
Registering installation for glew-1.11.0
pkg-static: (glew-1.11.0) /usr/ports/graphics/glew/work/stage//usr/local/bin/glewinfo - shared library libGLEW.so.1.11 not found
pkg-static: (glew-1.11.0) /usr/ports/graphics/glew/work/stage//usr/local/bin/visualinfo - shared library libGLEW.so.1.11 not found
```

there is no libGLEW.so.1.11.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 17, 2014)

Solved with the next update.


----------

